# Please HELP!  Need recipe for my late Grandma's "honey balls" (Italian)!!



## NYBrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!  This is NYBrit's wife Christine and my beloved Grandma passed away two months ago.  
 
She was wonderful Italian cook and she did cook and bake up until the last few years of her life when it was difficult.  Unfortunately, she never wrote a cookbook of sorts.
 
I would really love to bake something that she always made for Christmas.  I do not know the appropriate Italian name for it other than we call it the 'honey balls'.  It is made from dough and I know it is then rolled into tiny balls and dipped into honey and then baked.  If anyone knows what I am talking about and would possibly have the recipe, I would be forever grateful!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2007)

Miss Christine....Have you tried Goggle. I just did for "Honey Balls".  and got a lot of possibilities. Maybe from those you can find what you are looking for....I hope so!

Enjoy!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 3, 2007)

NYBrit - my grandma used to make similar cookie but she friend them and then they were drizzled with honey. I know it is not the same, but if you want more info PM me.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 3, 2007)

How about this:

3 cups sifted all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
4 eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
Filling (to follow)
Syrup( to follow)

Sift flour with baking powder. Beat eggs with salt. Stir in flour. Knead
lightly until smooth. Roll out on a lightly Floured board to 1/8th inch
thickness and cut into 1-1/2 inch rounds.

Place 1 teaspoon filling on each round and fold dough
around filling to form a ball. Drop balls into hot syrup and simmer for
15 minutes or until syrup has been absorbed. Shake pot occasionally to
prevent dough from sticking. Place balls on a platter sprinkled with
confectioners' sugar. Separate while still warm. Let cool and dry.

Filling: 

1 cup finely chopped or grated nuts and raisins
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

Mix together


Syrup:

1 cup honey
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon ground dry ginger.

Combine all. Bring to a boil.


----------



## Aera (Dec 3, 2007)

Could they have been baked zeppoles? Traditionally these are deep fried, but they can also be baked with fillings or not then sprinkled with powdered sugar or drizzled with honey.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

I posted my recipe here last year.  Use the search feature for Strufoli, and you'll get my recipe.

I'd do the link thing for you, if only I knew how....

It's an excellent recipe with a wonderful yield.

Buon Natale


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

NYBrit said:


> Hello everyone!  This is NYBrit's wife Christine and my beloved Grandma passed away two months ago.
> 
> She was wonderful Italian cook and she did cook and bake up until the last few years of her life when it was difficult.  Unfortunately, she never wrote a cookbook of sorts.
> 
> I would really love to bake something that she always made for Christmas.  I do not know the appropriate Italian name for it other than we call it the 'honey balls'.  It is made from dough and I know it is then rolled into tiny balls and dipped into honey and then baked.  If anyone knows what I am talking about and would possibly have the recipe, I would be forever grateful!



Actually, they should be fried and then dipped in the honey....  Naturally, you could bake them.  Either way, the honey dipping part comes last, after they are cooked.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, Christine.  Look here  for VeraBlue's recipe.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Hi, Christine.  Look here  for VeraBlue's recipe.



Thanks!  I knew some kind soul would take pity on me!


----------



## NYBrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes!  Thank you Vera (and to everyone else that tried to help), that sounds exactly like what my Grandma used to make. (I had asked my Mother if she baked or fried them and my Mom said she fried them.) I printed the recipe and will hopefully buy the ingredients in a day or two and make it over the weekend.  I will let everyone know how they come out.  
 
(P.S.  I hope Grandma approves!)


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 4, 2007)

You are very welcome, indeed.  If nothing else, your Grandmother would approve your effort.

Enjoy.


----------



## sexyswtjojo (Dec 20, 2007)

heres my grandmas italian recipie

Recipe Summary 
Difficulty: Medium 
Prep Time: 30 minutes 
Inactive Prep Time: 2 hours 
Cook Time: 15 minutes 
Yield: 200 Cookies 
User Rating: 


4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting work surface 
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup pure olive oil 
3/4 cup red vermouth, Marsala, sweet sherry, or other sweet wine such as Vin Santo 
2 large eggs 
4 to 6 cups peanut or vegetable oil, for deep-frying 
About 2 cups honey, warm 
Sift together the flour, nutmeg, cinnamon, allspice, baking powder, and salt and set aside. In the bowl of a standing mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, mix together the olive oil, vermouth, and eggs until well blended. Add the dry ingredients all at once and mix on low speed until the mixture forms a cohesive mass. Scrape the dough onto a very lightly floured board. Knead lightly until smooth. Shape the dough into a ball, flatten, and place in a bowl. Dust the top lightly with flour, cover with a towel or plastic wrap, and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or up to overnight to allow the dough to relax. 
If necessary, lightly dust the work surface with flour. Cut the dough into 6 or 8 pieces. Roll each piece into a rope 1/2-inch in diameter. Cut the ropes into 1/2-inch pieces. Shape into "gnocchi" with a gnocchi board, butter paddle, or on the back side of the tines of a fork. The deeper the grooves on the cookies the better as they puff up as they fry and the ridges, unless deep, tend to disappear. 
Heat the oil in a deep-fryer or deep pan to 350 degrees F. 
Fry the cookies in about 4 batches until puffed and medium to dark brown, about 1 1/2 minutes. It is easiest to pile the cookies in a sieve or fry basket and then dip them into the hot oil. Each batch should include enough cookies to cover the surface of the oil. Any fewer and the oil gets too hot and browns the cookies before they are cooked through. Stir the cookies while they fry so they do not stick together. The number of cookies you add to the oil and the amount of oil will change the timing. The cookies first turn light gold, then a light brown, and finally almost a light milk chocolate color. Remove just as they get to this color or a little before. Drain on paper towels. 
While still hot, put the cookies in a large shallow dish and pour the honey over them. Toss the cookies several times as they cool. If the cookies absorb all the honey, add more - they should be fully saturated. Serve in a pretty bowl or store in a covered container. They will keep for about 1 week. 
Chef's Notes: Starting with a 1/2-inch piece of dough yields a cookie about 1 inch long, perfect for popping in your mouth all at once. They can be made smaller or larger, depending on your preference. Two hundred sounds like a lot of cookies. But once you taste one you will understand why you should be thinking about making several batches in quick succession.


----------

